# Reverse Racism Hurts Preppers.



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Anyone notice all the reverse racism now and what they call preppers? The little racist slurs has escalated of late.

Even some preppers are now joining in. It has gotten worse since the cop hating started over the killing of thugs.

Libs and haters think they want a race war, but thats because the don't know that in war both sides die. 

We are being attacked for one reason, we are mostly white and most work for a living.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

*just don't call me late for dinner*



Meerkat said:


> Anyone notice all the reverse racism now and what they call preppers? The little racist slurs has escalated of late.
> 
> Even some preppers are now joining in. It has gotten worse since the cop hating started over the killing of thugs.
> 
> ...


Not that it would hurt my feelings one bit, but I'm curious as to what preppers are being called. Around here most everyone I talk with seems to agree being ready for emergencies is just common sense..of course a few do lack this essential tool.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Gians said:


> Not that it would hurt my feelings one bit, but I'm curious as to what preppers are being called. Around here most everyone I talk with seems to agree being ready for emergencies is just common sense..of course a few do lack this essential tool.


 Read between the lines because if you don't see it then you'll just be convivnced agaisnt your will.

Nobody should be feedign the hate in this time of trouble. [ Excuse the typos,trouble with keyboard ].

Maybe you'll get it when its no longer safe to go out. Right now its just ' WHITE cops, soon it will evolve into white people everywhere.

I didn't start the race crap,it was here when I arrived. Its gettign to where it is everywhere. Speakign out may help.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

I didn't invent this world either. I just live in it.
"Preppers" a euphemism for survivalists, are also categorized with survivalists. The Libs classify *********** racism with preparedness people for (I don't know why.)

Obama claims he is the least divisive president, yet he is the most divisive president to date. All of these uprisings are organized and orchestrated. It is Alinskyism and it is happening now. We live in interesting times.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

VoorTrekker said:


> We live in interesting times.


Quoted for truth!!


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

This thread leaves me lost as an Easter egg in July.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

very surprised the site liberals hasn't posted their usual "you're a racist" ..... it's their only defense


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

hashbrown said:


> This thread leaves me lost as an Easter egg in July.


 You sure it is the thread that did that to you?


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> You sure it is the thread that did that to you?


Nope..... Back when I had hair it was blonde.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

hashbrown said:


> This thread leaves me lost as an Easter egg in July.


you and me both! what the hell are these people reading and where is it so I can read it.
if this was going on somewhere I would've seen this brought up on other message boards for survivalists and I haven't seen a thing about racist name calling of "preppers".:scratch

I don't want to "read between lines" I want to see the actual racist name calling in print for myself. I want links to this name calling


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

IlliniWarrior said:


> very surprised the site liberals hasn't posted their usual "you're a racist" ..... it's their only defense


 Tolerence and free speech is not allowed by those who demand it from others.

I just get tired of the in-direct little quips thrown around by socialist and libs.

Thye don't realize they are beign controlled by powerful evil forces who use the puppets in leadership to divide and conquor us all.

I was at flea market about 20 years ago and a young black man came up to talk. He said even then that they are tryign to pit black and white Americans against each other. He said they want a race war so they can take control. Back then I thought he was beign paranoid. Now not so sure.

[ still dealing with keyboard errors ].:eyebulge:


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

VoorTrekker said:


> I didn't invent this world either. I just live in it.
> "Preppers" a euphemism for survivalists, are also categorized with survivalists. The Libs classify *********** racism with preparedness people for (I don't know why.)
> 
> Obama claims he is the least divisive president, yet he is the most divisive president to date. All of these uprisings are organized and orchestrated. It is Alinskyism and it is happening now. We live in interesting times.


There are people that class anyone white with more than one gun as a child racism waiting for "the big race war", I have heard this all my life.
It is funny in some ways, how will 16% to 20% of the US fight 60% & hope to live thought the war. Besides riots & marches seem to be more fun.
I have heard that all non whites will raise up too, but they are doing just fine with mixing all races though the birth rate, so that is a dead end too.
I think that if we have this war it will not be about race, but Government control.
I am white, live in the South,believe in the right to bear arms, so I must hate anyone not like me.
The fact that I have never harmed or voted for or against a person because of their sex,skin color .
I believe in gay rights.
I believe in ones right to go to the church/temple or no church of their choose
dose not matter.
But I still do not believe there is a race war coming.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

crabapple said:


> There are people that class anyone white with more than one gun as a child racism waiting for "the big race war", I have heard this all my life.
> It is funny in some ways, how will 16% to 20% of the US fight 60% & hope to live thought the war. Besides riots & marches seem to be more fun.
> I have heard that all non whites will raise up too, but they are doing just fine with mixing all races though the birth rate, so that is a dead end too.
> I think that if we have this war it will not be about race, but Government control.
> ...


 All our rights have been replaced with agendas.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

Carry your EDC, keep your SA up.
Watch for groups. Stay clear.

I'm not one to ring the bell but things could go south in a hurry.
I feel this administration is looking for any reason to instill marshal law.
It stops any elections.

If you live in a city be prepared. Consider building prefabricated frames to board up your windows. Store water.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Yes it could. Most people just want to live and let live but we are in the peculier times. Once it starts they will brign in the foreign and domestic forces and nobody will be safe. IMO.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

The only part I disagree with is the whole "this administration" thing. Did we forget it was Bush Jr. who signed the Patriot Act virtually eliminating what little power the bill of rights had left? No ad$imistration, no politician, and none of the corporations that own them, NONE OF THEM have your best interests or liberty in mind. 

The whole power structure is there to keep you slaves.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

There is no such thing as reverse racism or reverse prejudice. There is only racism and prejudice. No one race has a monopoly on racism and prejudice, we ALL have our group shortcomings when it comes to our views of others.

The only thing I've been hearing about "whites" is that we should admit and give up our privilege as a race in the U.S.A. Amazingly every country has a privileged class and somehow no one here is calling for the privileged of China, Tanzania, Brazil or Russia to give up anything.

I am not "FOR" gay right's, women's right's, latino's right's or the rights of any other special interest groups. I will however, support the civil rights of every law abiding citizen in the U.S.

The lawless amongst us do need to beware of the citizenry that not only has the desire to defend themselves and loved ones but has the tools and training to defend them and theirs.

If this is racism or prejudice, then I am guilty of both.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

bigg777 said:


> There is no such thing as reverse racism or reverse prejudice. There is only racism and prejudice. No one race has a monopoly on racism and prejudice, we ALL have our group shortcomings when it comes to our views of others.
> 
> The only thing I've been hearing about "whites" is that we should admit and give up our privilege as a race in the U.S.A. Amazingly every country has a privileged class and somehow no one here is calling for the privileged of China, Tanzania, Brazil or Russia to give up anything.
> 
> ...


I am for civil rights for all in the USA, but gays can not marry in many parts of the USA.
Same rights for all or no rights for any.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Neither can brothers and sisters. I still believe that a marriage is sanctified by God and the church and is a union between one man and one woman.

I have zero problem with granting LGBT couples the same civil rights as everyone else. Calling the union of anything other than one man and one woman a marriage is the same as calling an apple an orange, IMO. Both have value and both are fruits but apples are not oranges.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

crabapple said:


> I am for civil rights for all in the USA, but gays can not marry in many parts of the USA.


That's not true, gays have the same right to marry as anyone else. Everyone, gay or straight, has a right to marry another consenting adult of the opposite sex. Everyone, gay or straight, either has the right to marry a member of the same sex or no one has it, depending on location. How is that not the same?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> That's not true, gays have the same right to marry as anyone else. Everyone, gay or straight, has a right to marry another consenting adult of the opposite sex. Everyone, gay or straight, either has the right to marry a member of the same sex or no one has it, depending on location. How is that not the same?


Agreed.

Even straight couples have restrictions based on location. Age being one limitation. The age of marital consent varies by gender, state, county and/or city.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Here is part of what people forget, IMO.

We are taught that we cannot judge others, that God imbues each and everyone of us with the same value and I agree. I didn't put you here, God did and he alone gave you value. As a Christian, I believe that it is important to understand that ALL life has value imparted to it by our God.

I truly believe that I am no better and no less than any other human being. It is my responsibility, however to judge the value that each person I interact with either adds or subtracts from my life. If I choose to interact with more beings that subtract from life than add to my life, my life will not possibly be as joyous and abundant as it otherwise could be.

So, I guess I am prejudiced, against those that detract from my journey here. I am confident enough in my own sense of value judgement that the race-baiters and their brethren/sistren of any other group can call me any name they wish. As long as they don't threaten me and mine, there will not be a price to pay.

We cannot judge others' value but we must wisely judge others' value in our own lives and act accordingly, do otherwise at your own peril.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't understand why the Talking Heads feel like they need to report the person's race or nationality (recent airplane crash). 

What difference does it make what race or country they are from? How about cop's defense results in death of a young adult male? Or airplane crash results in 162 deaths, period.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> That's not true, gays have the same right to marry as anyone else. Everyone, gay or straight, has a right to marry another consenting adult of the opposite sex. Everyone, gay or straight, either has the right to marry a member of the same sex or no one has it, depending on location. How is that not the same?


Everyone straight can marry any straight person & get tax breaks & many benefits.
Gays can not marry anyone gay & get many benefits that straight couples take for granted.

When I am hooked up to a life support machine, my wife gets to say if I stay on it or pull the plug. My wife can visit me in intensive care, has can my children, the wife gets the say in the funeral arrangements, the only say by law.
My Brother in law, who pays is taxes, works full time & never been in jail will not have these right if his life mate in in the same example, here in SC.
But a married Pedophile, rapist or murder who has served their time can have all these rights.

I would believe in God even if a space craft full of aliens landed with proof that they had seeded the earth with DNA millions of year ago, because my faith is not based how we got on earth.

I will be a married man if gays can married or if cats can married dogs.
My married is not based on what other do, but what I do.

IMHO anyone who thinks that it does is weak.


----------



## Alfred_E_Neuman (Dec 5, 2014)

I try to keep informed, but I think real journalism went out with Mr. Cronkite. 
Since then everyone reports maybe 10 seconds of news and the rest is spin according to their agenda. 
Now back in the day when the survivalist movement was emerging in earnest I know many thought them as racists as many were those white supremacists types. Now they wanted a race war. They had some real strange ideas that all those other whites would rise up and join them to establish a new, pure, nation.
What a bunch of malarky. 
I could see where that idea could carry over to the current "Prepper" movement. 
But I dont see that idea in the media now. 
But again I dont pay too much attention to TV. We have been talking about getting rid of the thing as the only thing on is as smelly as my chicken coop.
What two grown adults do in the privacy of their own home is none of my business. As long as they are not hurting the other or anyone else. 
The same applies to my household.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Alfred_E_Neuman said:


> ...I try to keep informed, but I think real journalism went out with Mr. Cronkite.
> ...


Walt had no integrity. During the Tet Offensive, he declared that the US Armed Forces had no idea about the attack and that we were losing. Lies, lies, lies.

Back on topic. The media. Racism. Anti-Americanism.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

crabapple said:


> IMHO anyone who thinks that it does is weak.


I never stated I think either way about it, I merely said when it comes to marriage, everyone has the same rules to abide by (as opposed to Jim Crowe type laws). You may not like the rules, you may think they need to be changed, but they are, in fact, the same.

Personally, I don't think the government should be involved in marriage at all on any level. I think any consenting adult should be able to have any ceremony he/she wishes to have, make any promises he/she wishes to make to whomever or whatever he/she wishes to make them to, & enter into any contract he/she wishes to enter into regarding property, power of attorney, etc. I don't think we should have to get the blessing of the government to do any of the above. I think everyone should pay taxes equally, regardless of any of the above.

Does it gay marriage go against my beliefs? Yes, but so does divorce in almost every instance. But since they haven't made me queen yet, what does it matter? Lots of folks don't believe 18 year olds should be getting married, I married at 18 & couldn't care less what anyone thought of it. To each his own.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> I never stated I think either way about it, I merely said when it comes to marriage, everyone has the same rules to abide by (as opposed to Jim Crowe type laws). You may not like the rules, you may think they need to be changed, but they are, in fact, the same.
> 
> Personally, I don't think the government should be involved in marriage at all on any level. I think any consenting adult should be able to have any ceremony he/she wishes to have, make any promises he/she wishes to make to whomever or whatever he/she wishes to make them to, & enter into any contract he/she wishes to enter into regarding property, power of attorney, etc. I don't think we should have to get the blessing of the government to do any of the above. I think everyone should pay taxes equally, regardless of any of the above.
> 
> Does it gay marriage go against my beliefs? Yes, but so does divorce in almost every instance. But since they haven't made me queen yet, what does it matter? Lots of folks don't believe 18 year old should be getting married, I married at 18 & couldn't care less what anyone thought of it. To each his own.


I understood both of your post, it just opened a flood gate.
My anger is from hearing good S.C. Christians yell about the media & government mistreating them, stepping on their rights, then doing the same to gays, because they disagree with their beliefs.

The married thing was said about mixed marriages & it has not hurt us non mix couples, so why gay marriage.
It is personal belief & should stay out of government.
We all have a right to what we believe.
I am sorry for jumping you over my anger, but I am not sorry for what I believe.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Have I noticed the reverse racism? NO because as mentioned it does NOT EXIST. Using a newspeak word like that hurts everyone by reinforcing victim mentality (Minorities cannot possible do anything as harmful as racism, they aren't powerful enough the poor souls)), distorting others views of their own identity and just irritating the heck out of those who value logical thought.

:gaah:


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

FatTire said:


> The only part I disagree with is the whole "this administration" thing. Did we forget it was Bush Jr. who signed the Patriot Act virtually eliminating what little power the bill of rights had left? No ad$imistration, no politician, and none of the corporations that own them, NONE OF THEM have your best interests or liberty in mind.
> 
> The whole power structure is there to keep you slaves.


Well said. Nobody ever remembers that bit of liberty traded for security. Mr Franklin flipped in his grave when that piece of trash was signed.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

How do people compare the "Patriot Act" with racism? How is that on topic?


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Happy New Year Folks!!!!!!!*

I kind of wonder what are we all talking about here: gays, preppers, racism, whites, blacks, who is on first, what is on second, all this sounds like a good Abbott and Costello routine, one hell of a way to start the new year, with racism. To be real honest I really don`t care who marry who and what label anybody wants to place on me for just for having a canner or a few cans of beans in the shelve. Just remember that you only have control of the one reflection in the mirror.

A man does what he must - in spite of personal consequences, in spite of obstacles and dangers and pressures - and that is the basis of all human morality.
Winston Churchill


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

VoorTrekker said:


> How do people compare the "Patriot Act" with racism? How is that on topic?


Well, as stated in the post I think you are referring to, the point of bringing up the patriot act is to demonstrate using facts that "this administration" is no different in terms division and acts contrary to liberty than any other administration.

We we speak of racism, or reverse racism (whatever that means) what we are really talking is liberty, and it's denial to individuals based on skin color.

I think that should clear up any relevancy issues for you


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

FatTire said:


> Well, as stated in the post I think you are referring to, the point of bringing up the patriot act is to demonstrate using facts that "this administration" is no different in terms division and acts contrary to liberty than any other administration.
> 
> We we speak of racism, or reverse racism (whatever that means) what we are really talking is liberty, and it's denial to individuals based on skin color.
> 
> I think that should clear up any relevancy issues for you


And we will continue to get this division and erosion as long as we continue to send the same type of people to Washington. Assuming that voting still matters. I have a little more faith in that system since these latest elections.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

What is really more of a danger to individuals? Race riots or race targeting, or the fear to exercise everyday liberties? The constant questioning of is that legal to have, should I just let them look and search, should I say that, are the result of rights that they don't have to infringe because many already do that to themselves.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

prepare_survive_thrive said:


> And we will continue to get this division and erosion as long as we continue to send the same type of people to Washington. Assuming that voting still matters. I have a little more faith in that system since these latest elections.


"We" didn't send those folks. I sent Louie Gohmert & Ted Cruz, don't lump me in with the folks who don't have two brain cells to rub together. I just suffer for their stupidity. :gaah:


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> "We" didn't send those folks. I sent Louie Gohmert & Ted Cruz, don't lump me in with the folks who don't have two brain cells to rub together. I just suffer for their stupidity. :gaah:


You vote, which means by definition you give your consent to be ruled by the system, by whoever 'wins' out of the 'choices' that have been pre-selected for you. So yes, it your fault, along with everyone else who continues to flush personal liberty down the vote chute.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

FatTire said:


> You vote, which means by definition you give your consent to be ruled by the system, by whoever 'wins' out of the 'choices' that have been pre-selected for you. So yes, it your fault, along with everyone else who continues to flush personal liberty down the vote chute.


So how does not voting other than symbolically make you and the less of a slave, you don't get to opt out of the decisions made by the scum in the white house (scum is non partisan, both sides are full of scuzzballs)


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

It's no about opting out. It's that I do not give my consent to be ruled, and I will not comply with any law or ruler that i, a sovereign adult human being, deem to absurd, immoral, or contrary to liberty. It means I choose to accept any consequences that come with being a free human. I do not consent to be ruled by a system built upon theft, rape and murder, and I will not comply with preposterous laws invented by the psychopaths that run that system


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

FatTire said:


> It's no about opting out. It's that I do not give my consent to be ruled,
> 
> Yes, you are & they do not worry about non voter, they count less then voters.
> 
> ...


You live in a system you are ruled by it or jailed!
Are you in jail?

All evil need is for good men/women to do nothing, not vote.
I may be a fool for believing that my vote counts, in that case non voter are bigger fools for believing not voting counts at all.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

By refusing to give my consent I am making a stand. I am sorry that you are either unwilling to or incapable of seeing that.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

An administration which makes it a point to not prosecute offenders of violence (rape, assault, robbery with bodily injuries) because the offenders are a certain race and the victims are chosen because they are another race is racism.

Somehow, the Patriot Act (written during the Johnson Administration), not voting and being one of "those defendants" in municipal court is not within the parameters of the discussion on racism and how it hurts "preppers."


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> "We" didn't send those folks. I sent Louie Gohmert & Ted Cruz, don't lump me in with the folks who don't have two brain cells to rub together. I just suffer for their stupidity. :gaah:


I didnt mean to lump everyone together but unfortunately we do have suffer with less intelligent voters results. Until we as the majority start making more noise than the idiots currently making all the stink in Washington things will remain the same. It comes down to supporting only the candidates that stand for what you personally stand for. Not running down a ballot and punching republican choice and have no idea who the people are much less their voting record.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

VoorTrekker said:


> An administration which makes it a point to not prosecute offenders of violence (rape, assault, robbery with bodily injuries) because the offenders are a certain race and the victims are chosen because they are another race is racism.
> 
> Somehow, the Patriot Act (written during the Johnson Administration), not voting and being one of "those defendants" in municipal court is not within the parameters of the discussion on racism and how it hurts "preppers."


Well then please...by all means tell me how "reverse racism " hurts peppers. Their is a whole lot of insinuation on the matter but no clear cut picture. If it is riots, there will be no problem were the local citizenry can arm and protect themselves and are used to doing so. So again where is this perceived threat? I for one an not worried about race.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

prepare_survive_thrive said:


> Well then please...by all means tell me how "reverse racism " hurts peppers. *There* is a whole lot of insinuation on the matter but no clear cut picture. If it is riots, there will be no problem were the local citizenry can arm and protect themselves and are used to doing so. So again where is this perceived threat? I for one an not worried about race.


Read the original post. The OP's point was the age old attack on survivalists and "preppers" being called racist and the actions taken to hinder preparing by the enemy.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*When sociaty collapses*

When society collapses, it will not be blacks against whites or Christians against Jews.

Battle lines will be haves against have not's.

History has always shown this to be true.

When it is perceived that you have food, your neighbor will become your enemy.

Because you will not be able to match the have not's in numbers, you will have to separate your selves from them, organize against them for a common defense or hide from them.

Personally , I have elected to live in a rural community wherein I know my neighbors. This gives us a degree of separation and a degree of community organization.

We intend to hide in plain sight. We will become Chameleons, never appearing to have more than anyone around us.

The long term strategy is to outlast the have not's .

They will die in large numbers from riots, sickness, hunger and exposure .

The prediction is ninety percent mortality.

When the smoke clears, there will be a lot of resources and property left behind.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

VoorTrekker said:


> Read the original post. The OP's point was the age old attack on survivalists and "preppers" being called racist and the actions taken to hinder preparing by the enemy.


I guess my confusion was because it is age old attacks. What has happened recently to make this an issue. Did I miss the memo?


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

FatTire said:


> By refusing to give my consent I am making a stand. I am sorry that you are either unwilling to or incapable of seeing that.


Thanks for not voting!


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

One of the best writers on being a survivalist was Mel Tappan and I read a lot of his articles . The one thing I do remember he was not a political person , no right wing agenda ,no over throwing any government just surviving what the world might bring your way. Now today people want to be called prepper's but there doing the same thing learning to make it when others might not. 
Why right wing hate groups up in Idaho got to be thought of as survivalists beats me but that drags us all down and that's what the left media wants , no one deserves to have an advantage . We all have to be the same even unto death by starvation , disease and the rule of tyrants . So the word games that liberals play are the real hate in action and need to be watched and at times responded to or they will subvert the minds of the weak into hating what they can't understand ,being prepared .


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

FatTire said:


> By refusing to give my consent I am making a stand. I am sorry that you are either unwilling to or incapable of seeing that.


I understand your stand, I just disagree with you, not your right to make that stand.

If the Government falls it will not matter, but I believe that working in the system is the best way.

I do hope you have a fruitful New Year.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

crabapple said:


> I understand your stand, I just disagree with you, not your right to make that stand.
> 
> If the Government falls it will not matter, but I believe that working in the system is the best way.
> 
> I do hope you have a fruitful New Year.


I agree. Very well said.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

prepare_survive_thrive said:


> I guess my confusion was because it is age old attacks. What has happened recently to make this an issue. Did I miss the memo?


You confound me. Memo on what? See this post below, age old and doing it now by the same "party concept" not the same people.



airdrop said:


> One of the best writers on being a survivalist was *Mel Tappan *and I read a lot of his articles . The one thing I do remember he was not a political person , no right wing agenda ,no over throwing any government just surviving what the world might bring your way. Now today people want to be called prepper's but there doing the same thing learning to make it when others might not.
> Why right wing hate groups up in Idaho got to be thought of as survivalists beats me but that drags us all down and that's what the left media wants , no one deserves to have an advantage . We all have to be the same even unto death by starvation , disease and the rule of tyrants . So the word games that liberals play are the real hate in action and need to be watched and at times responded to or they will subvert the minds of the weak into hating what they can't understand ,being prepared .


It was left wing socialist "journalists" during the mid to later 1970's who began with the "right wing racists" categories and labeling. It was easy to confuse and lie to a gullible public about people they had not known nor heard about.

It didn't help that many *********** groups aligned themselves with us through false publicity and again a gullible public believed the lies because it was easier than researching or believing the truth.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

This is an aside for you, FatTire.

I understand your desire to be free and to be seen as a "free" man. Unless you are entirely autonomous and capable of long term existence devoid of the contribution of other humans, you are not free.

We are all dependent on other human beings to aid in our efforts to survive, thrive and procreate. Therefore, some system must be established to govern the interactions amongst us. Our governmental system, known appropriately as a Democratic Republic, is the best form of government that has been devised to date. If you personally know of a better form of societal governance, we are all ears.

Until a superior form of interpersonal governance is made known to me, I will continue to participate in the best form that I have seen so far. I agree that it is flawed and I do not pretend to be omniscient.

True freedom is not a physical or intellectual entity, it is a spiritual entity that you, no doubt, have come close to achieving. However, interdependence is the hallmark of the best form of societal governance, since it gives each of us value to one another. Join us in making your valuable opinions known by voicing your concerns in the voting booth.

You are obviously free to continue your protest through abstention, however, no one but you and the few individuals you contact will be aware of your concerns.

All good things to you.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

VoorTrekker said:


> You confound me. Memo on what? See this post below, age old and doing it now by the same "party concept" not the same people.
> 
> It was left wing socialist "journalists" during the mid to later 1970's who began with the "right wing racists" categories and labeling. It was easy to confuse and lie to a gullible public about people they had not known nor heard about.
> 
> It didn't help that many *********** groups aligned themselves with us through false publicity and again a gullible public believed the lies because it was easier than researching or believing the truth.


Well that cleared everything up with you going back to 1970 to explain the present danger of racism to preppers. There will always be idiots spouting nonsense and be lumped in with rest of us that prepare for things that most believe will never happen. Who cares. Do what you know to be right and let the chips fall where they may. I think that fear of the unknown drives both sides of racism. We are also an unknown, so we will also be feared to an extent. That is the nature of humans to fear what you can't understand.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

bigg777 said:


> ...Our governmental system, known appropriately as a Democratic Republic, is the best form of government that has been devised to date...


Actually, we are a Federal Constitutional Republic. 
East Germany, North Korea, Cuba are Democratic Republics (Democratic Socialist Republics to be more accurate.)


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Why is it that statists always presume that to not have a state somehow means an absence of community and voluntary cooperation?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

prepare_survive_thrive said:


> Well then please...by all means tell me how "reverse racism " hurts peppers. Their is a whole lot of insinuation on the matter but no clear cut picture. If it is riots, there will be no problem were the local citizenry can arm and protect themselves and are used to doing so. So again where is this perceived threat? I for one an not worried about race.


 "Reversde racism" hurts us all but since preppers are mostly 2nd ammendment enthusist and many are christians we are targeted by the tyrants in power and their criminal elememts who keep them in office. One has corporate thugs,the otherr street thugs both sides are warmongers who are only against war when their party loses and for it when they win.

Reverse racist is PC for minority racist 'which some say is impossible' in their minds only whites can be racist.

It is just another way to divide Americans. While they are busy pitting us agaisnt each other foreigners are coming in taking over our nation. Foreigners who don't give z damn aboyut our laws,culture or nation. This is isn't your past immigrants who came and joiend us, this is radical types on the most part.

White and black Americans built this nation that others came in to tear apart,imo.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

VoorTrekker said:


> Actually, we are a Federal Constitutional Republic.
> East Germany, North Korea, Cuba are Democratic Republics (Democratic Socialist Republics to be more accurate.)


 Exactly and the founders warned us about party systems.

No form of government is perfect but we were close except for keeping slaves. Slavery should have been outlawed but 3 southern states would not join the union unless they could keep their slaves. It was wrogn in Africa when they sold us theri own peopel and it was even more so here because we claimed to be a civil society with 'rights; for all.

Havign said that, American slaves were trated good by most of their masters. In Africa they were treated like hell by their muslim and black slave masters. Stll we were wrong.

Sorry,still havign typo keyboard problems.

Many whites fought to stop slavery but most blacks forget this fact.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

I stand corrected by voortrekker, thank you.

I don't consider myself a statist, other than the political power I wield through my vote and I have no more influence than the others that vote in our governmental process.

I agree that in a utopian society no government would be necessary. That is simply not realistic, conflict is inevitable and rules of conduct are necessary, that is governance, whether through simple improvised interpersonal agreement or pre-emptive agreement.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> "Reversde racism" hurts us all but since preppers are mostly 2nd ammendment enthusist and many are christians we are targeted by the tyrants in power and their criminal elememts who keep them in office. One has corporate thugs,the otherr street thugs both sides are warmongers who are only against war when their party loses and for it when they win.
> 
> Reverse racist is PC for minority racist 'which some say is impossible' in their minds only whites can be racist.
> 
> ...


I agree with what you say except I haven't heard the racial aggression towards peppers, only media. Racism hurts our community and country but not individual prepping endeavours. My best friend of six years is black and I've talked with him about the state of things. He has recently got his carry permit, carries a knife now and is wanting to hunt with me now. None of that even remotely crossed his mind before we met but I talk with all my friends about what is important and how to change the way we think. I think that we can change the racism but it will be much the same way we change this country...one person at a time.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

bigg777 said:


> This is an aside for you, FatTire.
> 
> I understand your desire to be free and to be seen as a "free" man. Unless you are entirely autonomous and capable of long term existence devoid of the contribution of other humans, you are not free.
> 
> ...


 This is not a democratic republic anymore. At best its a socialist theorcractic dictatroship. Ruled by mafia like criminals who make lots of money off death and destruction of their own nations people and the world. Just in weapons alone they rack in trillions. Then enter the drug and 
people trafficing invovled and you have a politicians wonderland.:eyebulge: . This is what I think is going on,just an opinion of course.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Meerkat, what about cleptocracy as well as corporate principates?


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> This is not a democratic republic anymore. At best its a socialist theorcractic dictatroship. Ruled by mafia like criminals who make lots of money off death and destruction of their own nations people and the world. Just in weapons alone they rack in trillions. Then enter the drug and
> people trafficing invovled and you have a politicians wonderland.:eyebulge: . This is what I think is going on,just an opinion of course.


You have the right to believe & say what you believe, but if I believe what you posted, I would move to another/ better country.
If the USA is that bad, then I am sure I could find something better.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

airdrop said:


> Why right wing hate groups up in Idaho got to be thought of as survivalists beats me but that drags us all down and that's what the left media wants , no one deserves to have an advantage .


Hey now, don't be picking on Idaho. Those racists kept house prices depressed for quite a few years.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

Getting back to the OT, "racism" is defined differently by different people. 

Is saying something positive about a race, even if it's a stereotype, a racist comment, and therefore a no-no? Some will say yes, some no. There's even the monstrously racist comment by Spike Lee that "only whites can be racist." I don't think a person that bigoted can be reasoned with.


----------



## Plainsman (Nov 29, 2013)

When the confluence of the mismanaged economy and environment induces a die off, the human propensity for tribalism will re-emerge and the veneer of civilized conduct will erode into some version of strong and lucky surviving (maybe prevailing) with weak and unlucky dying.

I intend to keep a low profile, keep my house looking no different than my neighbors and go out in public looking as needy as anyone else. It's a bit of luck that the 2 dozen or so houses in my village are all occupied by white people like me. A bit of luck that a problem misses me is quite welcome, thank-you-very-much.


----------

